
Pitch Drop Experiment - axiomdata316
https://smp.uq.edu.au/pitch-drop-experiment
======
hentrep
Neat 3 year time lapse video from the University of Queensland:
[https://youtu.be/BZvsrOciU_Q](https://youtu.be/BZvsrOciU_Q)

And relevant Radiolab episode here:
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/267176-never-quite-
now](https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/267176-never-quite-now)

------
lalalandland
Needs Adobe Flash to watch live steam of the pitch drop. Nobody will probably
watch it fall then. LOL
[http://www.thetenthwatch.com/](http://www.thetenthwatch.com/)

------
amelius
Reminds me of: [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-fiction-
glas...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-fiction-glass-
liquid/)

------
dsfyu404ed
They'll eventually have to pump in inert (i.e. not oxygen) gas to keep the
steel stand from rusting out if the experiment is ever going to run out of
pitch.

~~~
vinceguidry
Wouldn't the oxygen eventually get "used up" in the iron reaction?

~~~
d-sc
There’s lots of oxygen in the atmosphere, typically the iron will be
completely turned into rust before the oxygen runs out.

------
shermanyo
I used to have a math class in the building housing this, used to walk past it
a few times a week :D

------
black-tea
What are the "various" glitches that have prevented anyone seeing a drop fall?

~~~
jazoom
The webcam wasn't working briefly when one of the drops fell. Before that one
webcams didn't exist.

------
RobLach
What’s the experiment though?

------
realPubkey
What broken website. The subscribe overlay is not even closeable

